# NATO STRAPS



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Do genuine issue straps corrode? I have a nato strap on my everyday watch and the metal parts are begining to corrode. They apear to be made of a dull alloy, where as another strap I own (but not in use) seem to be more of a chrome finish which one is real? Both staps were aquired with watches, so I don't know which if any are genuine.

Daft question







what is the best way to clean them?

Thanks

MIKE...


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I have NATO straps which are made by the company that makes the actaul MOD supplies apparently. They do corrode as they are not stainless steel, Esp if it is sea water.

I trust Roy on this so it follows that our boys are being sent out there with corroding watch straps, shock horror. Is it that big a deal? You get what you pay for in straps as in everything else. They are a good comfortable strap that is very strong and some watches don't look right on anything else. But on a watch that you wear a lot they will look a bit tired very quickly, they fray around the holes too. So what? Character as they say.

If you need a non-corroding type you could get one of Roy's Rhino straps and modify it slightly by taking out one of each of the 2 pairs of rings. In this way you end up with a strap that has VERY strong (try removing one) stainless steel rings to a similar pattern to a NATO. Superior webbing too. However they are a heavy looking strap and some watches will not look well on them even with the modification above. Some watches need the lighter fabric of the NATO.

I asked Roy once, I believe, if he could get NATOs exactly as they are except with stainless steel rings/buckle. The answer was a word shorter than yes.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

In the not too distant future our Nato straps will have stainless steel fittings.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Roy

They will sell well. Are the stainless parts similar in thickness/guage to the NATO?

Cheers Si

PS I can't figure out what's got into this forum either today.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hopefully they will be the same.

I to have no idea what I have done to upset these people, it is really bugging me. It is quite upsetting that I am loosing customers because of this forum.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

You gain a lot more through this forum than you will lose - I would imagine a fair proportion of your sales comes from casual internet browsers looking for watches in general who stumble on your sales page, then here, and eventually back to the sales page. Myself for one.

Don't let it bug you (at least not publicly) it only encourages 'em you know!

Regards

Si


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Roy, I, like others I suspect, have been following this commotion quietly in the background but please be assured that nothing you have said could lead any rational person to leave the fora, nor pull out as a customer. I can certainly understand your being upset and mystified but you have nothing to do with the neurotic behavior of others. Unfortunately, it comes with the territory when you interact with a potentially large segment of any population. These are great forums (somehow "fora" still sounds very strange to me), as is your web site. Keep up the great work and don't let the very few, but inevitable, emotionally labile individuals get to you.

John


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Well said john b


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

What is the history of the design of NATO / Military straps? why do they seem so complicated with the steel rings etc.

Steve


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Steve

Go here

http://www.dstan.mod.uk/

Then select the Defence Standards from the menu on the left. Scroll down until you come to section 66, click here and then scroll down to 66-47 where you'll find a copy of of MOD Defence Standard for military straps.

Hope this helps.

Cheers

Foggy


----------

